# What size trowel?



## buildenterprise (Dec 4, 2007)

What size trowel are you guys using for 8 x 12 ceramic wall tile over cbu for a tub surround? Also, what type Laticrete mortar would work well here?


----------



## R&D Tile (Apr 5, 2005)

1/4x1/4"

Modified.


----------



## Norrrrrrrrrrrrm (Jan 20, 2007)

Many times there will be a label on the trowel and it will tell you what notch trowels are used for certain sized tiles.


----------



## nwtile guy (Feb 13, 2008)

I might look at using a 1/4 by 3/8ths and use laticrete 253 gold. It is a good all around thinset, but a little pricey.


----------



## R&D Tile (Apr 5, 2005)

Norrrrrrrrrrrrm said:


> Many times there will be a label on the trowel and it will tell you what notch trowels are used for certain sized tiles.


I wouldn't go by that, the size of the trowel depends on the condition of the substrate, the backs of the tile and yes, size also.


----------



## Norrrrrrrrrrrrm (Jan 20, 2007)

R&D Tile said:


> I wouldn't go by that, the size of the trowel depends on the condition of the substrate, the backs of the tile and yes, size also.


I see your point on the backs of tile such as saltillo or so, using a larger notch. I guess I could have said "rule of thumb", have to be careful of certain advice at times. But what does the condition of the substrate have to do? Not being "smart" here but I would assume the condition of the substrate would be secure and flat.


----------



## R&D Tile (Apr 5, 2005)

Yes, flat.

If it isn't and a small notch is used, you will have voids without placing more thinset to make up for it, be it backbuttering or a bigger notch.


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

What will really gets you flubbed up is when your doing a pattern with two or more different tile sizes. Then the trowel label tells you you got to do the installation with a bunch of different trowels.

Man, don't think too much into it. Trowel some thinset, slap a tile down, and lift it right back up to see your coverage. Adjust if needed.


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

use the trowel sizing as a benchmark, the substrate and tiles will tell you what to use.


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

A little something I just learned:
A lot of customers are asking for larger tiles - 18x18, 12x24, 24x24, etc.
I was using a 3/8"x3/8" for 13" tile so I went to a 1/2"x1/2" square notch.
I have been finding these installations a little tedious to get perfect (no lippage), and would end up back buttering before setting tiles.
What I found out today is that if you use a 1/2"x1/2" trowel on a 45 degree angle, by the time you smooth out your ridges you are left with about an 1/8" of mortor under the tile. I think I'll be changing trowel sizes or go to a medium bed installation. - anyones thoughts?


----------



## Norrrrrrrrrrrrm (Jan 20, 2007)

For the those 24's you could get away with a 3/4x3/4 notch to give you a better bed for your tiles. Some tile stores carry them in 18''(not sure in cm) trowels.


----------

